
Generator For Fullwidth Characters (2011) - Ashuu
http://www.linkstrasse.de/en/%EF%BD%86%EF%BD%95%EF%BD%8C%EF%BD%8C%EF%BD%97%EF%BD%89%EF%BD%84%EF%BD%94%EF%BD%88%EF%BC%8D%EF%BD%83%EF%BD%8F%EF%BD%8E%EF%BD%96%EF%BD%85%EF%BD%92%EF%BD%94%EF%BD%85%EF%BD%92
======
vorg
山卄凡丅 勺口 丫口凵 刀㠪㠪勺 千凵⻌⻌一山工勺丅卄 ⻌凡丅工刀 匚卄凡尺凡匚丅㠪尺丂 千口尺 山卄㠪刀 丫口凵 匚凡刀 丁凵丂丅 凵丂㠪 凡 厶㠪尺丫
丂爪凡⻌⻌ 丂凵乃丂㠪丅 口千 丅卄㠪 ﻿７５，０００ 千凵⻌⻌一山工勺丅卄 凵刀工卄凡刀 口刀㠪丂 丅卄凡丅 爪凡长㠪 凵尸 口厶㠪尺
丅山口一丅卄工尺勺丂 口千 凡⻌⻌ 丅卄㠪 凡丂丂工呂刀㠪勺 匚卄凡尺凡匚丅㠪尺丂 工刀 丅卄㠪 彑凵工尺长丫 凵刀工匚口勺㠪 己口口？

~~~
Gigablah
Someone is going to make a font out of this and it'll be all your fault.

------
ggreer
This post is from 2011. I can't remember any result in the past three years
that used this trick, which makes me suspect that Google has fixed the issue.
Still, it'd be nice to know more. I haven't found any posts on this topic
besides the one already linked to.

~~~
vog
_> which makes me suspect that Google has fixed the issue_

It would be interesting to know if Google is actively punishing such sites
(low page rank, or not showing those at all), as it does with many other nasty
SEO tricks.

~~~
andmarios
I think these sites are punishing themselves. Using this trick would repulse
more visitors than it would attract.

------
Gigablah
Notice that if you search for the word "Unicode" on this page, Chrome
highlights it with no problem. I presume it's the same for other modern
browsers.

~~~
dewiz
Firefox 28 for Win: characters are not rendered fixed size spaced and words
are not recognized. IE 11: well supported, renders as fixed size and words can
be found with the search function as in Chrome.

I'm a bit surprised :) tbh I was quite expecting the opposite.

------
erichurkman
This stuff is pretty nice for tabular data. Now, though, you can just use CSS.

    
    
      td.tabular {
        -moz-font-feature-settings: "tnum";
        -webkit-font-feature-settings: "tnum";
        font-feature-settings: "tnum";
      }

------
alexdowad
I have zero interest in SEO, but as a developer, I am interested in how to
write text-search and text-matching functions which treat "ordinary" and full-
width Latin text consistently. Does anyone know how to do this?

~~~
taejo
The unicode compatibility mappings (NFKC and NFKD) turn fullwidth Latin
characters into ordinary Latin characters.
[Wikipedia]([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unicode_equivalence](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unicode_equivalence))
says:

> In order to compare or search Unicode strings, software can use either
> composed or decomposed forms; this choice does not matter as long as it is
> the same for all strings involved in a search, comparison, etc. On the other
> hand, the choice of equivalence criteria can affect search results. For
> instance some typographic ligatures like U+FB03 (ﬃ), roman numerals like
> U+2168 (Ⅸ) and even subscripts and superscripts, e.g. U+2075 (⁵) have their
> own Unicode code points. Canonical normalization (NF) does not affect any of
> these, but compatibility normalization (NFK) will decompose the ffi ligature
> into the constituent letters, so a search for U+0066 (f) as substring would
> succeed in an NFKC normalization of U+FB03 but not in NFC normalization of
> U+FB03. Likewise when searching for the Latin letter I (U+0049) in the
> precomposed Roman Numeral Ⅸ (U+2168). Similarly the superscript "⁵" (U+2075)
> is transformed to "5" (U+0035) by compatibility mapping.

Any good Unicode library should support normalization. For example in python:

    
    
       >>> import unicodedata
       >>> unicodedata.normalize('NFKD', u'ｆｕｌｌｗｉｄｔｈ－ｃｏｎｖｅｒｔｅｒ')
       u'fullwidth-converter'

------
Jamie452
What amazed me the most was that the text works fine in the browser address
bar!

I'm guessing we're going to see a torrent of HN posts using this trick to get
more exposure in their titles!

Ｊａｍｉｅ

~~~
dewiz
..which will lead the admins to introduce a global char replace function to
keep the site clean :)

------
badman_ting
Ha, I've been using this page for years to write dumb stuff on twitter.

------
xxxmadraxxx
Interesting. But, once for demonstration purposes is enough. Please can we not
have every submitted headline on HN avail of this trick from now on. It's bad
enough having to watch the evolution of headlines along the lines of _"
Meteorite Seen in Background of Sky-Diving Photo"_ into _" OMG! Flaming
Fireball Almost Decapitates Parachutist!"_ by click-junkie contributers
—without needing to buy a wider monitor, just so I can fit the damned
headlines onto my screen.

